# Somewhere, a girl is warming up with your max



## ThreeGigs (Jan 27, 2012)

She holds 8 world powerlifting records.

She's 106 lbs soaking wet, and is 13 years old:

New powerlifting world-record holder is a 13-year-old girl from Colorado | Prep Rally - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## the_predator (Jan 27, 2012)

So true brother. You can never judge a book by it's cover. I remember a year or so ago I was doing some pretty heavy deadlifts(455&495) for my last two sets. I was feeling strong so I decided to just try a triple with 455 and a double with 495. Well this kid came up to me a little before the triple and asked to work in. I am a nice guy so I said sure. Now I had seen this kid around training and he did not appear to be that strong at all. I mean he might have been 165pds if that. Here I am 255pds thinking "man I hope the kid don't hurt himself". Well I be damned if this high school kid don't pull 455 for two. He said after his set he wanted to try again for three. I'll tell you, at first I was pissed. This damn kid is trying to show me up. After he got the 455 for three he said he wanted to try 495 with me. Tell you what, after thinking about myself being ass for being pissed if figured I should be proud of this kid. Well for his last set here I am cheering him on! Im screaming at this kid. PULL...PULL! Sure as shit that kid gets 495 once. Best part of the story... I said damn kid you need to get into powerlifting for deads. He said...what's powerlifting?


----------



## Cork (Jan 27, 2012)

the_predator said:


> So true brother. You can never judge a book by it's cover. I remember a year or so ago I was doing some pretty heavy deadlifts(455&495) for my last two sets. I was feeling strong so I decided to just try a triple with 455 and a double with 495. Well this kid came up to me a little before the triple and asked to work in. I am a nice guy so I said sure. Now I had seen this kid around training and he did not appear to be that strong at all. I mean he might have been 165pds if that. Here I am 255pds thinking "man I hope the kid don't hurt himself". Well I be damned if this high school kid don't pull 455 for two. He said after his set he wanted to try again for three. I'll tell you, at first I was pissed. This damn kid is trying to show me up. After he got the 455 for three he said he wanted to try 495 with me. Tell you what, after thinking about myself being ass for being pissed if figured I should be proud of this kid. Well for his last set here I am cheering him on! Im screaming at this kid. PULL...PULL! Sure as shit that kid gets 495 once. Best part of the story... I said damn kid you need to get into powerlifting for deads. He said...what's powerlifting?



Great story man.  Hopefully you just opened that kid's eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## bjg (Jan 27, 2012)

i ve seen some regular looking guys lift a lot, 
but i don't encourage things like this 13 years old girl , maybe she is gifted but the idea of training girls that young for powerlifting is a sick idea and should be really examined closely...i just think it is totally insane and unhealthy both mentally and physically (especially mentally)


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 28, 2012)

What's so unhealthy (mentally) about it? Girls that age train for volleyball, field hockey, gymnastics (yes, Olympic-level gymnastics), ballet (if you think ballet is easy, try it sometime), and plenty of other sports.

I fail to see why training to be one kind of athlete is mentally unhealthy, yet no comment on other types of athletic training. Care to justify your position, bjg?


----------



## bjg (Jan 28, 2012)

sure any type of competitive training at 13and young ages is mentally unhealthy, we admire champions who probably started training very early but in fact most of them have psychological issues that we don't know...any kind of" pushing to be the best" for a kid is unhealthy it is very well known and can cause psychological trauma..i am talking real pushing and training not just regular stuff. 
On top of that weight lifting is not ballet, weight lifting to the max at 13 is physically unhealthy it can cause growth plates damage, and other physical damages and also mentally especially for girls since it is not a natural thing to do for a girl. i would not mind her working out ..but pushing her to lift to the max and break records ! at 13 ! 
that is not normal is it?
at least ballet or gymnastics are fun to do and less stressful physically and mentally and a good coordination and balance exercise.... but powerlifting????? give me a break ..what is good about power lifting at 13...if she is so gifted she can start at least at 18 she will get the same results by the time she is 25 whether she starts at 18 or 13.


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

...more power to her..........


----------



## basskiller (Jan 28, 2012)

two of her american records 


Talk about awsome!!!  Strong as all get out and cute as a button!! Kara look out!! ~basskiller


*4th lift for an American record deadlift 72.5kg / 159.8 lbs*





YouTube Video













*American and World record bench 36.0 kg / 80.0 lbs*





YouTube Video


----------



## Dath (Jan 29, 2012)

charley said:


> ...more power to her..........



^^^^ X2 !
Our society and individuals  are so quick to say what's ok and not okay based on their own definition.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg, you restated your opinion, you didn't justify it. Growth plate damage? Dude, growth plate damage is generally caused by contact sports. Jumping and landing on your feet causes more stress to growth plates than deadlifting. And "not a natural thing for girls to do"? Give me a break. Deadlifting isn't a natural thing for *anyone* to do. Neither is bench pressing. But getting stronger is very much a natural thing to do, and whether the method is jumping and tumbling or lifting heavy weights, it's still all about getting stronger. And who is pushing her? Read her backstory, dad took her to a powerlifting meet, and she liked it so much that *she* is the one pushing. And holy cow, she's got a half-decent coach... her deadlift form is textbook perfect. 

As a kid, did a lot of people tell you you couldn't do things because 'that's not normal'?  I've learned to let kids do what they want to do, and give them whatever support you can.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

she can damage her growth plates from repetitive lifting + repetitive deadlifts  = increased probability of spinal cord and vertebrates injury+ even for boys powerlifting is not encouraged at such early age, of course they can lift from time to time but repetitive lifting weights that exceed their body weight is not good..she has time to become stronger she can start training around 16 there is no rush..letting kids do what they want is not a good idea either nor forcing them to do things...parents should be parents not friends and not enemies.


here is an article from Mayo clinic:
Strength training, not weightlifting

For kids, light resistance and controlled movements are best — with a special emphasis on proper technique and safety. Your child can do many strength training exercises with his or her own body weight or inexpensive resistance tubing. Free weights and machine weights are other options.

Don't confuse strength training with weightlifting, bodybuilding or powerlifting. These activities are largely driven by competition, with participants vying to lift heavier weights or build bigger muscles than those of other athletes. This can put too much strain on young muscles, tendons and areas of cartilage that haven't yet turned to bone (growth plates) — especially when proper technique is sacrificed in favor of lifting larger amounts of weight.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

and  normally a 13 years old is not mature enough to keep a proper technique when lifting and might try something stupid when alone.
the teen years are for learning proper technique 
my son is 18 he has been bodybuilding for less than a year (he was into other sports and still is) and i don't encourage him to bench press more than 135 lbs and shoulder press  more than 95 lbs and squat more than 135 lbs although he can do much more than that 
he has excellent form but  i am not always with him to watch him. 
At his age no need to lift heavy to gain muscles, in less than a year he gained the same as many teens in the gym lifting heavy and taking steroids..
he has time to go heavy, strength should be built slowly , you have to give your body , your joints , your tendons time to grow slowly and surely, ...any rushing can lead to injury and does not provide long lasting results.

Most people and many in this forum miss the whole thing , they miss the the secret of bodybuilding which is: Time... you build your body slowly , Most want results as quick as possible and at any price this is surely the wrong way for a young bodybuilder.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dude, anyone playing contact sports (football, wrestling etc) in college at any level have been lifting heavy for some time.   At 17 I was benching over 315, squatting and dead lifting over 600.   When I got to college I wasn't the strongest guy on the team by a long shot.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

The secret to body building is time?   Arnold was Mr Universe at 20.   You obviously don't know what the fuck you're talking about.   Why are you here?   Just to troll?


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Dude, anyone playing contact sports (football, wrestling etc) in college at any level have been lifting heavy for some time.   At 17 I was benching over 315, squatting and dead lifting over 600.   When I got to college I wasn't the strongest guy on the team by a long shot.



dude at 17 benching over 315 lbs means you were on something bad..not very smart at all.
Contact sports do not require heavy lifting to be the best, my friend is barely 165 lbs black belt judo never lifted weights (he could probably max 150 lbs on the bench if he is lucky)  he did kick another' s guy ass who is more than 220 lbs who can bench press over 400 lbs (major steroid user) and does also judo but his technique sucks, i know both of them and it happened right in front of me. 
Contact sports require: technique, speed, brains, agility, and stamina...squating 600lbs instead of 300lbs is not gonna make you better. Bob Sapp is 400 lbs and can probably bench 600lbs got his ass kicked by a 190lbs mexican guy.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

^This.....my bench as a sophomore was 315....squat 455 and dead right around the same...started lifting heavy @ 14... I'm 6 foot now....the same height as every man in my family..only thing I was on was creatine and protein...never touched a hormone until I was 23.....


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The secret to body building is time?   Arnold was Mr Universe at 20.   You obviously don't know what the fuck you're talking about.   Why are you here?   Just to troll?



Arnold was on steroids before age 20 not smart at all it is actually stupid..look at him now. he is not a role model to follow


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Completely clean all through high school and college.   I am large framed at 6-4 245 (when I was in shape) 

And you are talking martial arts.  Im talking football and wrestling.    The strongest guy wins the vast majority of the time.

I wouldn't call martial arts a sport, but that's another discussion all together.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> ^This.....my bench as a sophomore was 315....squat 455 and dead right around the same...started lifting heavy @ 14... I'm 6 foot now....the same height as every man in my family..only thing I was on was creatine and protein...never touched a hormone until I was 23.....



I never touched them till 33.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> ^This.....my bench as a sophomore was 315....squat 455 and dead right around the same...started lifting heavy @ 14... I'm 6 foot now....the same height as every man in my family..only thing I was on was creatine and protein...never touched a hormone until I was 23.....



 if you had started lifting heavy at 18 you would have been as strong and without putting yourself in danger of injury.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

WTF is your point.... I went to college on a full ride as a running back...never had an injury and grew to full potential....graduated BEFORE EVER GETTING ON A HORMONAL PRODUCT OF ANY SORT


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> Arnold was on steroids before age 20 not smart at all it is actually stupid..look at him now. he is not a role model to follow



He appears as healthy, if not healthier than any other 65 year old.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

football needs speed agility and stamina not squating 600 lbs, you can do as well by squating 300 lbs you probably will be even faster.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg...You dont go to top tier private high schools for football and not lift weights....you clearly never played football....at least not well


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> if you had started lifting heavy at 18 you would have been as strong and without putting yourself in danger of injury.



Possibly, but I wouldn't have gotten a $50,000 education handed to me, and certainly wouldn't have pulled as much ass.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

Arnold had already many heart surgeries, my dad looks healthier  and stronger at 82 and never lifted weights


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> football needs speed agility and stamina not squating 600 lbs, you can do as well by squating 300 lbs you probably will be even faster.



No you cannot, you haven't a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

I ran a 4.4 (40 yd dash) @ 205 lbs natural....and my squat was high 400s as stated....I ran over linebackers because my legs were so strong.....never would have happened had I waited until I was 18 to lift heavy "aka like a man"


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I never touched them till 33.



u obviously don't need them so why touch them?
anyways the subject of this thread was a girl who is 13 is powerlifting etc... my point is anybody at this age should not be encouraged to take on such a sport..perhaps some have another opinion ...no need to be so defensive..no big deal


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> Arnold had already many heart surgeries, my dad looks healthier  and stronger at 82 and never lifted weights



He's had one heart surgery.   I have one grandfather died at 59, and another that had his first heart surgery at 55.  

Neither one of them ever lifted or used steroids.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

And for the record since you made it clear earlier..... I am a certified trainer..... A LOT OF THE SHIT WE ARE TAUGHT is outdated and traditional horseshit.......I can admit that....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> u obviously don't need them so why touch them?



I do need them now.   I didn't then.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't say I NEEDED them....but I waited until I thought I did... NO REGRETS.... I'm not an athlete like I was anymore.....Aesthetics man.....and strength goals....my choice


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I ran a 4.4 (40 yd dash) @ 205 lbs natural....and my squat was high 400s as stated....I ran over linebackers because my legs were so strong.....never would have happened had I waited until I was 18 to lift heavy "aka like a man"



Exactly.


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No you cannot, you haven't a clue what you are talking about.


i know what i am talking about in fact i competed in track and field 100m and long jump , 
i ran the 100m in 11.5 secs at 17 years old, my friend did it in 10.5 sec yes 10.5 sec at 17 (national record holder) !  no steroids no nothing, he could not probably squat 200 lbs.
some olympic women athletes are faster than you and they cannot squat 150lbs


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

You rboy would have gotten fuckin steamrolled on a football field....what did he weigh? 150lbs.... Much more impressive for my buddy who was 195 minimum and ran a 10.7... trucked mutha fuckers


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> You rboy would have gotten fuckin steamrolled on a football field....what did he weigh? 150lbs.... Much more impressive for my buddy who was 195 minimum and ran a 10.7... trucked mutha fuckers


actually he was not into football but he was not a small guy either, don';t underestimate some people 's natural strength , weight lifting is not the whole story at all.
And for the record neither you nor anybody who is healthy needs steroids ,,that is your choice but it does not mean you NEED them.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> i know what i am talking about in fact i competed in track and field 100m and long jump ,
> i ran the 100m in 11.5 secs at 17 years old, my friend did it in 10.5 sec yes 10.5 sec at 17 (national record holder) !  no steroids no nothing, he could not probably squat 200 lbs.
> some olympic women athletes are faster than you and they cannot squat 150lbs



Wrong again, Ben Johnson could rep 600 lbs 6 times.   Tyson Grey can squat at least 450, there is a YouTube video of him doing it.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

Just curious BJG...why do you lift weights.....Crossfit? Thats a joke....I'm 30 fucking years old...I like being bigger and stronger than those around me...My choice to do what I want...Be bigger than you and A LOT other guys is MY choice.... DONT GIVE A SHIT if I do it natty or not... IN the end I am still bigger


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> actually he was not into football but he was not a small guy either, don';t underestimate some people 's natural strength , weight lifting is not the whole story at all.
> And for the record neither you nor anybody who is healthy needs steroids ,,that is your choice but it does not mean you NEED them.



Tell that to  Shawne Merriman


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you miss the point.   Barry Bonds didn't take steroids to become a great baseball player.   He was a first ballet HOF'er without them.    He took steroids to add a few years to his career, stay healthier, and smash the shit out of the ball.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats why they call them performance ENHANCING drugs..... We dont take them to be normal


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Thats why they call them performance ENHANCING drugs..... We dont take them to be normal



Agreed


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Just curious BJG...why do you lift weights.....Crossfit? Thats a joke....I'm 30 fucking years old...I like being bigger and stronger than those around me...My choice to do what I want...Be bigger than you and A LOT other guys is MY choice.... DONT GIVE A SHIT if I do it natty or not... IN the end I am still bigger



i am 50 years old being in bodybuilding for 35 years worked out with the best and learned from the best and developed my own technique;;my aim is to improve my body my looks my strength and of course this leads to bigger ,,i enjoy doing it and i can see around me that many young steroid users cannot even compare to me as we challenge each other from time to time for fun,and i am proud that what i have done is all natty and healthy,people pushed me into roids saying that with my genetics ill be a monster,,,but never wanted to sheat nature,At my age i am 5'5 170 lbs arms 16 inches can bench press 315 lbs  can squat 365can military press 220 but i can also do 120 pushups in a row followed by 20 complete chin ups and can pull down any rack you want
never touched steroids and do not feel the need to since my body is still improving


----------



## bjg (Jan 29, 2012)

by the way i forgot to mention that some soccer players are 5'5 and can kick that ball for speeds above 120mph you don't want to be the goalkeeper.
Ben johnson can squat my ass for 6 reps., no sprinter can squat 600 lbs, what he can squat more than 3 times his body weight or what?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> by the way i forgot to mention that some soccer players are 5'5 and can kick that ball for speeds above 120mph you don't want to be the goalkeeper.
> Ben johnson can squat my ass for 6 reps., no sprinter can squat 600 lbs, what he can squat more than 3 times his body weight or what?



Yes- you are a fraud

http://www.deepsquatter.com/strength/archives/ls32.htm


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Video of Ben Johnson work out.   It's in French I believe and towards the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-K5An8qf1Q


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

At my peak completely natty....205lbs 375 bench.....505 squat....495 dead.... 9% BF.....
At my best "enhanced" 218 lbs....445 bench....585 squat...550 dead x 2..... 10% BF....
I'd Say I was happier at 218 lbs.....wouldnt you.... and BTW I'm a hair under 6 foot


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Vernon Davis ran a 4.38 40 at the NFL combine.   Thats flying for a guy that's 6-3, 250 lbs and could squat 685 pounds.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes- you are a fraud
> 
> Louie Simmons -


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> At my peak completely natty....205lbs 375 bench.....505 squat....495 dead.... 9% BF.....
> At my best "enhanced" 218 lbs....445 bench....585 squat...550 dead x 2..... 10% BF....
> I'd Say I was happier at 218 lbs.....wouldnt you.... and BTW I'm a hair under 6 foot



Nice stats.   I could always pull more than I could squat.   I think it was mental.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


>



Haha, my old roommate was on the track team.   He ran the 60 meter indoor and squatted harder than anyone I knew.   He always said squatting was the main exercise to help get out of the blocks.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats the truth....explosion out of the blocks.....thats the other reason I could squat so well...good form and every sport I played was explosive...(tail back, 100m and 200m dash, lacrosse)


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

BJG you always troll on IM and it ALWAYS ends up with a debate about AAS.  

Go back to bodybuilding . com


----------



## bjg (Jan 30, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> BJG you always troll on IM and it ALWAYS ends up with a debate about AAS.
> 
> Go back to bodybuilding . com



ANIMALHOUSE i do what i feel like doing ..in the end i know about training more than you will ever will and i am helping many on this forum at least more than you are..all you do is encourage bad habits and never discuss any training technique,,so you can go back to your roids. Anyways this is not the subject of this thread ..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

bjg said:


> and  normally a 13 years old is not mature enough to keep a proper technique when lifting and might try something stupid when alone.
> the teen years are for learning proper technique
> my son is 18 he has been bodybuilding for less than a year (he was into other sports and still is) and i don't encourage him to bench press more than 135 lbs and shoulder press  more than 95 lbs and squat more than 135 lbs although he can do much more than that
> he has excellent form but  i am not always with him to watch him.
> ...





bjg said:


> ANIMALHOUSE i do what i feel like doing ..in the end i know about training more than you will ever will and i am helping many on this forum at least more than you are..all you do is encourage bad habits and never discuss any training technique,,so you can go back to your roids. Anyways this is not the subject of this thread ..



Then why did you throw this zinger in there?  Congratulations!  You know more about Training techniques, and I can out lift you in any and every exercise.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 30, 2012)

bjg said:


> dude at 17 benching over 315 lbs means you were on something bad..not very smart at all.



And this one!  Who the fuck are you to call out someone like that? Just because you and your son can't lift heavy doesn't mean others can't lift heavy without being on "someing bad".


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

haha


----------



## bjg (Feb 2, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> And this one!  Who the fuck are you to call out someone like that? Just because you and your son can't lift heavy doesn't mean others can't lift heavy without being on "someing bad".



Animalhaus go back to your barn and learn how to lift coz you'r still below the required level......


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> And this one! Who the fuck are you to call out someone like that? Just because you and your son can't lift heavy doesn't mean others can't lift heavy without being on "someing bad".


 

I told you guys he was a troll...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/144193-little-faggot-named-bjg.html


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> Animalhaus go back to your barn and learn how to lift coz you'r still below the required level......


 
The required level for what you bitter goon?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I told you guys he was a troll...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/144193-little-faggot-named-bjg.html


----------



## bjg (Feb 2, 2012)

in the above thread posted by ANIMALHAUS you will find many examples of steroid side effects on the brain.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 9, 2012)




----------

